# Good activities for an unhandled pony?



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

As mentioned in a few other posts, I've recently decided to take in an unhandled yearling as a rescue/project.
I was wondering what activities/exercises could benefit him and get him a little more comfortable around people.
Looking for a variety of opinions, all answers are helpful <3


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

How much experience do you have?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Universicorn (Mar 31, 2015)

SlideStop said:


> How much experience do you have?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have been with horses for 10 years, and this will be my first time working with an unhandled horse. (I've worked with and educated an unhandled 2 yo shetland pony, but he was quite small, and I'd imagine a lot more chilled than the new one will be hahaha) c:
Any suggestions are appreciated however, so fire away :'D


----------

